# Going on a date



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm ready to hit the moviecenter with a girl I don't know anything about.
I think I lost my mind... 
Hope it turns out fun.
Wish me luck!


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Good luck  Have a good time.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Awesome!! let us know how it goes! =D


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

That's wonderful, you could have a great time!


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

:banana Good luck! Have fun. opcorn


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Best wishes!


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I had a great time, we laughed alot 
And since she's is still sending me lots of messages I assume she had a great time too.
Also while at the movies some girl I have not seen for a while called and we're going wallclimbing today 

*edit*
She just send she was positively suprised, she said I looked though but that I nonetheless am a pleasant, bit shy person, and that she liked that.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_That's awesome!_ :banana


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Luck be with you!


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm gonna meet up with her again today. 

*edit*

we lay down on the grass in the park for hours, then we kissed... *sigh*


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

that must've been nice! hope you had fun again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow, I wish I had that kind of luck! :fall


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

little update...we have been together now for a week, I just came home from spending the night with her, she's just amazing 

*edit*
almost 3 weeks now, everything is going great


----------

